# My Chumba Stella Build



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello,

My name is Click Click Boom and I'm an addict. I'm addicted to single speeds. I love building them almost as much as I love riding them. If you do a search there are at least 10, if not more build threads of mine on MTBR. I am pretty happy with my current stable of bikes but I wanted to try something with a longer top tube that I could still throw a leg over. This led me to look for a "small" large 29er single speed frame. With this silly idea in my head I started the hunt. If single speed bikes are a drug then my drug of choice is USA made steel.

I decided on a Chumba Stella. The bikes are made in Austin Texas and I'm a few hours away in Houston. After a few emails back and forth I decided on a black Chumba Stella.

I really wanted to pick the frame up from them but the only day I would be able to drive up to Austin was new years day. I was just about to say screw it and have them ship it when they said that Aaron, one of the owners would meet me at there shop on new years day to show me around and let me pick up my frame. Now this is amazing customer service, the owner on his day off and a Holiday was taking the time to show me around the shop and pick up my frame.

So off to Austin I went on new years day....

Here is the frame and fork.

























Here is some of the bling!

Headset, Collar, Bottom Bracket, Cog, Spacers, Chain Ring, Top Cap, Brakes, Rotors and almost every bolt is Ti or aluminum.

The wheels are Stans 330 Ti hub that they laced to there crest rims with red nipples with Rocket Rons.

I'll let the photos explain the build!

































































































I'll post some frame shots and the completed bike in the next post!


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

*Frame Shots / Final Build!*

Here are some frame shots and the final build!


----------



## Bhaalgorn (Jul 16, 2015)

That's beautiful! Nice work! I know you didn't build it to be a weight weenie, but out of curiosity, what's the final weight on the build?


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

It's 20 pounds 4 oz. I do have a lighter seat post and grips that could dip it under 20.... Maybe...

The frame was over 5 and a half pounds with all hardware, collar and frame saver.

The frame is not a light weight frame. It's over a pound heavier than my VerHauen or Chris King Cielo with all hardware, collar and frame saver.

I added a few more photos to the second post.


----------



## rsb201 (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice CCB!! I find myself drooling over your bikes. Hopefully there will soon be a ride report. Nice work!!


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

'Merica! F yea!


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Love it. That bike is art!


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm going to strip down and overhaul my VerHauen as its been my go to bike for a few years. I may put the red Hadleys on red Loaded rims and see how it looks on the Chumba.

Would theses wheels look good on the Stella?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

ahhh, my eyes! too much red!


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats on the build!

I had a pink sotte voce CK headset in my parts bin for like 2 years and tried it on the green frame and I didn't think it looked too bad.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm bummed! I haven't gotten to break her in yet. My last day off I already committed to a ms150 training ride. 

Sunday I'll pop her cherry.


----------



## costaorange (Sep 16, 2014)

Congrats on the build! I built a single speed Chumba Stella around Christmas and couldn't be happier with the way that everything came out. Really great quality AMERICAN made steel frame with a great company to back it up. Rides super smooth and straight. Vince at Chumba was very helpful with my build and has been available live every time I call with follow up questions. 

The paragon sliders are super easy to tension at home and on the trail. I have to help friends deal with tensioners and EBBs and I just keep riding. 

The bike is a chameleon and can be run single speed, geared, skinny, or 27 plus. I plan on building a 27+ wheelset up in the next few months once more tires get released to give that plus world a whirl. 

Thanks again for your post and I look forward to hearing your ride review. I didn't go full weight weenie with my build so I ended up around 22 lbs.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Here are a few photos from her maiden voyage. After I get a few more rides in I'll give some impressions. But so far I'm impressed.


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice build! What saddle is that?


----------



## cmonkEP (Nov 12, 2006)

Forged1 said:


> Nice build! What saddle is that?


Looks like a Specialized Phenom. Can't tell if it's the Pro or S-Works from the pic, but given the rest of his build, I'm betting he went with the S-Works.

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/ftb/saddles/mtb-saddles


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

No, no its the pro. My weight weenie saddle of choice is the Tioga Spider Twin Tail...

This bike just shows that there is more to the way a bike handles than a geometry chart. This thing just flat out rails! There was zero learning curve. It just went where I wanted it to go with no fuss or twitchy response. It fits me like a glove. On paper it should be a slower steering more all day type rig. It can be ridden all day but I think I'm going to race it this season. I just wish it was a little lighter! 

So, with this silly idea that I'm going to race a 5 1/2 pound steel frame I decided on carbon rimmed wheels. But my bike budget is shot for a while until I came across a killer deal on some Easton EC70 trails for what should be considered theft! With the new stiffer wheels this thing will be the ultimate Texas single track killing machine.

I'm very, very happy with the frame, the build, the saddle I'm even sold on the Oval chairing. This thing came out better than I could have imagined. The frame is the perfect mix of comfort and responsiveness. 

I'm counting down the time until I can turn this thing loose on some unsuspecting trail!


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks! I will have to check one out!


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

My carbon wheels are in. There mounted up, I'll snap some pictures in the wild tomorrow. The bike lost a whopping 10 grams!

I'm hoping the wheels make this bike an even better handler.

Follow up coming soon.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

joshhan said:


> Congrats on the build!
> 
> I had a pink sotte voce CK headset in my parts bin for like 2 years and tried it on the green frame and I didn't think it looked too bad.
> 
> View attachment 1045897


<3!


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Here it is with the carbon Eastons. This bike handles amazingly well!


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Just moved all my parts over to one of these frames and all I can say is...wow! This bike handles so well it's unbelievable.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

If you were curious about riding on 27.5+, Nobby Nic 2.8 fit fine.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

joshhan - that looks killer! 

Curious, which rims are you using and what fork?


----------



## costaorange (Sep 16, 2014)

joshhan said:


> If you were curious about riding on 27.5+, Nobby Nic 2.8 fit fine.
> 
> View attachment 1087024


Interesting that you were able to get that to work. I have a NN up front but had to bail on the rear and go with a WTB because the rear was barely clearing the chain stays and would rub under load. Give us an update after you take it for a ride. 27 plus and SS is a great way to go with the Stella. My favorite build!


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

gsteitz said:


> joshhan - that looks killer!
> 
> Curious, which rims are you using and what fork?


Thanks man!

Fork is a RS Reba. The knobs just clear the fork. I'm on 40mm Chinese CF rims on DT Swiss 350s. The inner width is a smidge over 33mm. They came in at around .79 kg and .97 kg on my Park Tools scale for front and rear respectively. Weight for just the wheel and rimstrip.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

costaorange said:


> Interesting that you were able to get that to work. I have a NN up front but had to bail on the rear and go with a WTB because the rear was barely clearing the chain stays and would rub under load. Give us an update after you take it for a ride. 27 plus and SS is a great way to go with the Stella. My favorite build!


I will! I did measure out the tire width and they came out to just over 2.6 inches on my caliper. I'm sure they will stretch out a bit but not sure how much more. I have more room side to side on the rear than the fork.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice! I'm running a SID so should be very similar. Thanks!


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Trying out 36x22 to see if that "feels" better than 32x20.









Edit: Tires have stretched out to a little over 2.7" at the casing and still plenty of clearance.


----------



## ironacct (Jan 2, 2012)

gsteitz--sweet setup! What size is your frame? Medium?


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

ironacct said:


> gsteitz--sweet setup! What size is your frame? Medium?


Thanks man!

Yep, she's a medium. There are a couple more glamour shots of her in the custom build section of the Chumba site.


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

These Chumbas look amazing! What fork travel are you guys running with the 27+ setups?

I currently have a 21 pound carbon SS rig, but I'm seriously considering an American steel overhaul for the Spring in order to run 27+ instead of 29.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

paleh0rse said:


> These Chumbas look amazing! What fork travel are you guys running with the 27+ setups?
> 
> I currently have a 21 pound carbon SS rig, but I'm seriously considering an American steel overhaul for the Spring in order to run 27+ instead of 29.


If you are looking to buy something, don't limit yourself by getting a 29er frame that fits some small 27+ tires. Get something designed for 27+. Chumba has a new Rastro 27Plus on the way, not sure when those will be ready though.

On another note, I have a green Stella Ursa Major on the way, can't wait to get her built up!


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

bikeny said:


> If you are looking to buy something, don't limit yourself by getting a 29er frame that fits some small 27+ tires. Get something designed for 27+. Chumba has a new Rastro 27Plus on the way, not sure when those will be ready though.
> 
> On another note, I have a green Stella Ursa Major on the way, can't wait to get her built up!


Yeah, I was checking out their site after posting my question here yesterday. I couldn't find much info on the new Rastro, but I think I'll definitely wait to check it out before pulling any triggers.

The nice thing about the 27plus-specific frame is that it would make my wheels fully interchangeable with the wheels on my Ibis Mojo3 -- BONUS! The bad thing would be that my current SS 29er wheels would no longer be of any use since they have non-adaptable Hadley hubs. Doh!

Either way, Chumba is now on my short list. Good stuff.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

I love mine.

Not sold on half fat bikes..... 

There going to go the way of the fat bike.....


----------

